

Startup Day 2009, Seattle, Sat 09/26/2009 - $100 registration ends today - zaatar
http://www.startupday.com/event.aspx

======
zaatar
There are 14 focussed 20-minute talks. The event is in downtown Bellevue on
Saturday, Sep 26, 2009, and is from 10 AM - 5 PM. The book, "Seattle Startup
Guide 2010" is also being given away free for registrants. I'm hoping to see
some others from HN over there :)

[Edit] Price rises to about $140 if you miss today's deadline for early-bird
registration.

